# Help me win an amazing opportunity!



## hughjass (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Sorry to be a bit spammy here, but I really need your help!

For those of you who don't know, I am a singer songwriter from the UK. This year I am a semi finalist in my hometowns Future Sound of Nottingham competition. There are ten semi finalists, and now the competition has gone to public voting to whittle that down to 5 finalists. Those 5 will play the main stage at Rock City (a huge UK venue that loads of big bands and artists play), and a winner will be chosen on the night to play the main stage at Splendour Festival (a big UK festival)

I'm sure you can appreciate how massive this competition is for me. It would be AMAZING to win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 However, I'm up against a lot of bands this year and so the competition is pretty tough (obviously a bands members combined will know more people than a single artist does.)

If you can spare 2 minutes to vote for me I would SO grateful! go to http://www.marcreeves.co.uk/vote.html to vote! Voting is done through a facebook app so you will need a facebook account, but it makes the whole process quick and easy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To say thank you to all who have voted my album 'Perfectly Fine' will be offered as a FREE download on the 29th June (when voting closes.)

My album will be made free for a whole 24 hours from my website at http://www.marcreeves.co.uk

Thanks for listening,
Marc.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 24, 2011)

Voted for you.

Hope you win.


----------



## MaxNuker (Jun 24, 2011)

Voted.

Good Luck


----------



## Sterling (Jun 24, 2011)

Make sure a mod approves this. Also, I'll vote real quick.


----------



## hughjass (Jun 24, 2011)

awesome, thank you guys! You don't know how desperate I am to win this!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How do I get a mod to approve btw?


----------



## Slyakin (Jun 24, 2011)

You can simply ask them through a PM. There is a list of mods online on the frontpage.

I voted for you anyways. Good luck!


----------



## hughjass (Jun 24, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> You can simply ask them through a PM. There is a list of mods online on the frontpage.
> 
> I voted for you anyways. Good luck!



Ah thank you! Really appreciate it, and I shall do just that


----------



## Rogue_Ninja (Jun 24, 2011)

Voted. Good luck.


----------



## hughjass (Jun 24, 2011)

Rogue_Ninja said:
			
		

> Voted. Good luck.



awesome thank you! Thank you everyone so far!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 24, 2011)

Ok. Best of luck.


----------



## hughjass (Jun 24, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Ok. Best of luck.



Thanks, appreciate it!


----------



## Miss Panda (Jun 24, 2011)

Are you allowed to do this? I mean in the rules of the competition. Because essentially this is cheating.


----------



## hughjass (Jun 24, 2011)

Miss Panda said:
			
		

> Are you allowed to do this? I mean in the rules of the competition. Because essentially this is cheating.



I don't see why it is, they're all legitimate votes?? And yep it's totally fine


----------



## Dangy (Jun 24, 2011)

I wasn't going to vote for you until I actually heard your music, and liked it.


I voted for you.


----------



## hughjass (Jun 24, 2011)

Dangy said:
			
		

> I wasn't going to vote for you until I actually heard your music, and liked it.
> 
> 
> I voted for you.



ah thank you! Thanks for taking the time to check out my music, glad you enjoyed it


----------



## naved.islam14 (Jun 24, 2011)

Isn't this cheating?


----------



## hughjass (Jun 24, 2011)

naved.islam14 said:
			
		

> Isn't this cheating?



yeah someone already brought that up. I appreciate the concern, but no don't worry it's not - they're all legitimate votes. 

Basically all I'm really doing is advertising the fact that people can vote. Now people can obviously choose to listen to my music and base their votes on that, or vote for any other number of reasons. Point being no one can really have any control over that and as long as a person is choosing to vote of their own free will it's a legitimate vote. Hope that makes sense?


----------



## Daidude (Jun 24, 2011)

Voted! your about 6th place now but you can still make it I hope you win!!

Good Luck!


----------



## Red_Gh0st (Jun 24, 2011)

Voted!

Good luck man


----------



## hughjass (Jun 24, 2011)

Daidude said:
			
		

> Voted! your about 6th place now but you can still make it I hope you win!!
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> ...



awesome! Thanks


----------



## Red_Gh0st (Jun 24, 2011)

hughjass said:
			
		

> richardsito said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No problem


----------



## Nick Nack (Jun 24, 2011)

Voted.I wish you good luck!


----------



## hughjass (Jun 24, 2011)

Nick Nack said:
			
		

> Voted.I wish you good luck!



Thanks man!


----------



## Fudge (Jun 24, 2011)

Voted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you win.


----------



## BloodyFlame (Jun 24, 2011)

Voted. Good luck!


----------



## hughjass (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks guys! Really appreciate the support


----------



## TheDreamLord (Jun 24, 2011)

VOTED 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gotta love ur music.


----------



## hughjass (Jun 24, 2011)

TheDreamLord said:
			
		

> VOTED
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hey thanks man! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glad you like it!


----------



## Da Mafia (Jun 24, 2011)

Voted.

Good luck!


----------



## hughjass (Jun 24, 2011)

Da Mafia said:
			
		

> Voted.
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks man, appreciated 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way (can't remember if I've said this already or not) my album is gonna be free to download from my site for 24 hours on the 29th (which is when voting ends) to say thanks to everyone who has voted


----------



## Ace (Jun 24, 2011)

YOU ROCK! VOTED!!!


----------



## hughjass (Jun 25, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> YOU ROCK! VOTED!!!








 You rock too!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Thanks!


----------



## hughjass (Jun 25, 2011)

Just to update you all:

I am so close, but yet so far right now! I have 143 votes (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and the band in front of me in 5th place (where I need to be in order to reach the finals) has 161 votes - so that's only 19 or so votes that I need before I'm back in the top 5, and I need to get there (and stay there) by Wednesday! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wish me luck!


----------



## hughjass (Jun 25, 2011)

just giving this a quick bump as I'm starting to fall behind in the votes again


----------



## Ace (Jun 25, 2011)

Other forums might be able to help? This blog will only keep sinking away, sadly... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wish you all the best of luck, regardless!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 25, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> Other forums might be able to help? This blog will only keep sinking away, sadly...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I concur. One of the downsides of getting moved to blogs is that people use this subforum a lot. Perhaps if you can ask for a switch to the BMT&M subforum, or the Art Studio...


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jun 25, 2011)

yeah, the art studio would probably be best


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jun 25, 2011)

Hey, the temp has a FB page, right? Dunno who runs that, but if you can get them to allow you to put this there, that might work...


----------



## hughjass (Jun 25, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> Hey, the temp has a FB page, right? Dunno who runs that, but if you can get them to allow you to put this there, that might work...



That's a good idea! Will look into it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Posts merged*

and I'll see if I can get this post switched to the art studio


----------



## hughjass (Jun 26, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> Other forums might be able to help? This blog will only keep sinking away, sadly...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And yeah I've tried other forums, people elsewhere have been nowhere near as awesome as you guys though! Surprisingly, music related forums have been the least responsive  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another gaming-related forum has just had one particular guy responding, flaming me constantly and acting like I'm asking something huge of people (ironically, he's spent WAY more time flaming me then it would have taken to vote 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

A few other forums have gotten me a couple of votes, but here and facebook have had the best responses so far


----------



## Ace (Jun 26, 2011)

hughjass said:
			
		

> Ace Faith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can most certainly count on GBAtemp, mate!
Another gaming forum that might prove to be useful...... maybe BasilMarket? I dunno if the rules allow so, but it's a fairly active forum, for sure


----------



## hughjass (Jun 26, 2011)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> You can most certainly count on GBAtemp, mate!
> Another gaming forum that might prove to be useful...... maybe BasilMarket? I dunno if the rules allow so, but it's a fairly active forum, for sure



Thanks for the heads up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tried signing up there, but won't let me post a thread there :S Will try again later I guess!


----------



## MigueelDnd (Jun 27, 2011)

I voted. I hope you win (:


----------



## DrOctapu (Jun 27, 2011)

Voted. Good luck, dude.


----------



## DarkShinigami (Jun 27, 2011)

i voted atm you are in 6th place good luck dood


----------



## hughjass (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey thanks guys! Was out most of yesterday (playing in my city center for the competition) so I've only just seen your posts! 

Thank you for the support! I'm now 7th (but only by a couple of votes) - the competition is getting tough, the band in 5th are now almost 60 votes ahead!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Voting is going private after today (so they can make the announcement of the finalists a surprise), so it could go any way now! :S


----------



## punkyrule (Jun 27, 2011)

I just voted for you. Btw, nice music.


----------



## hughjass (Jun 27, 2011)

punkyrule said:
			
		

> I just voted for you. Btw, nice music.



Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Appreciate the help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And glad you like my music, got more coming out fairly soon too


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Jun 27, 2011)

Voted for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sorry to say but you're quite a bit behind, hope you get some more votes.


----------



## azure0wind (Jun 27, 2011)

voted. you should make a sig so anyone can vote you.
anyway gl.


----------



## hughjass (Jun 27, 2011)

sinharvest24 said:
			
		

> Voted for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And yep I've got the info in my sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe I should move it to the top though...


----------



## Gameplayer9198 (Jun 27, 2011)

voted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for you


----------



## hughjass (Jun 27, 2011)

gameplayer_9198 said:
			
		

> voted
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 thanks man!


----------



## hughjass (Jun 28, 2011)

So voting is almost over and I'm falling way behind with votes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I need around 110 more to make it through, so if anyone sees this and has facebook, I would be SO grateful if you could spare a moment to vote for me! You have no idea how much it would mean to make it into the top 5!


----------



## hughjass (Jun 29, 2011)

voting closes at midnight tonight! Votes are now private so you can't see how many votes everyone has until the top 5 are announced, but you can still vote! I haven't got long to try and get back into the top 5 so any votes would be massively appreciated !


----------

